# DIY Powered Cab



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Cliffs: Trying to find a full range power amplifier plate (class AB or D) with at least 2 inputs, around 350w at 8ohms, and preferably under $300.

I built a passive coaxial speaker cab that I loved, but I just sold it off... I'd like to build another one, however, this time I'd like to add a built-in power amp and mixer. The problem is that I can't find any good sources of information for how to build an amp module for a PA cabinet, so I'm considering buying a pre-assembled amplifier plate.

Is there anything like this that has at least 2 inputs?
http://uk.matrixamplification.com/gm-50.html

Something like this would be a dream, but I'd need more power:
https://solen.ca/pub/index.php?cata...u1=1&niveau2=19&niveau3=40&s1=2&s2=15&s3=&s4=

I tried sourcing parts (power amp module, power supply, etc) to build my own, but I have no idea where to get the plate to mount it. Nor do I have any clue how people print text on those plates (make it look nice and professional). I honestly can't find much and google hasn't given me much to go on...


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Just to add to the thread as a resource... I found this:
http://www.cracoustics.com/product/dx350ms/

It doesn't have 2 inputs, but it is a pre-assembled amplifier plate with 350w @ 8ohms for a reasonable price.


----------



## Gnobuddy (May 17, 2014)

One more possiblity, this time with multiple inputs, but not quite the power output you were looking for: https://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-pma250-250w-pa-module-with-mixer--300-797

Keep in mind that power output figures for audio amps are often almost meaningless, because of the way advertisers word their claims. What you really need is a specification for continuous RMS watts at a specified frequency, distortion percentage, and speaker impedance. Instead you often get stuff like "400 W output, 600 W peak output", which all too often turns out to actually mean "200 W continuous RMS" or even less.

By leaving out "RMS" and "continuous", advertisers can more or less make up the number they want. "Our amplifier puts out 725 Jumbo Watts!" (which turns out to be 12.5 W RMS continuous at 1 KHz at 0.05% THD.)

-Gnobuddy


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah. After continuing to research the topic quite a bit, I've given up on off-the-shelf options and am looking at designing my own.


----------

